# Защемление нервов в позвоночнике, расстройства ВСД СРК



## questioner (7 Окт 2014)

Могут ли защемленные нервы, которые иннервируют конкретные органы, давать симптоматику заболеваний? Например, если ущемился нерв, отвечающий за "управление" прямой кишкой, то будет ли она воспалена? И если так, то всегда ли при таких защемлениях чувствуется боль, или ее может не быть, но орган не будет функционировать нормально? Вот такие вопросы.


----------

